# What are your favorite Halloween songs?



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Rest in peace - James Marsters
Shank hill butchers - The Decemberists
Astro Zombies - The Misfits

Those are the few I can think of right now.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

"Halloween" - The Misfits
"Dead Man's Party" - Oingo Boingo
"Dragula"- Rob Zombie


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Danse macabre
Monster Mash
Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

little red riding hood
dont fear the reaper
kinko the clown. That song is terrifying!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

There are so many songs, but these are my top three:

Monster mash
This is Halloween
Thriller (makes me dance anytime of the year!)


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Monster mash
This is Halloween
What a nice place (from Halloween)
Trick or treat (halloween)
Alot of Alice cooper
Haunted house (jumpin gene simmons)
creature from the black lagoon (dave edmunds)
Werewolves of london (warren zevon)
Full moon (elvira)
Halloween howls entire album from andrew gold
Horror movie
So,so many more but here is some.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Too many to mention!


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

My absolute favorites, besides the ones already mentioned, are:

Pet Sematary (original and cover by Hellcat and the Prowl)
Day after Halloween and Halloween Town by Dead Vampires
Witchy Woman
Spooky
Psycho Killer
Trick or Treat by Nekromantix

and, of course, Do they know it's Halloween?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are some, plus I posted a few links to You Tube below for you guys. Check them out -- a few classics from Louis Armstrong there.

Monster Mash
Haunted House
Werewolves of London
(Don't Scream) It's Only Halloween -- Andrew Gold
The Headless Horseman (Legend of Sleepy Hollow)
Dinsey's Halloween Treat (Opening)
Toccata Fugue -- Bach
This is Halloween 
Little Demon -- Screamin Jay Hawkins
Boogie Woogie Boogie Man -- Brian Sisters
Skeleton in the Closet -- Lous Armstrong
Spooks -- Louis Armstrong
Beware of the Blob
Twilight Zone
Addams Family
Cemetery Girls











Brian Sisters






Louis Armstrong (Skeleton in the Closet)






Louis Armstrong (Spooks)







Paul.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

*my favorites*

Attack of the 50ft Woman by Thrme Tubes
Horror Movie by Skyhqooks, Halloween by Siouxsie and the Baqnshees
Dead Man's Party and Weird Science by Oingo Boingo
Anything Misfits and Rob Zombie
Voodoo by Godsmack
Veiled Hunter by Midnight Syndicate
Vampyre Erotica by Inkubus Sukkubus
Enter Sandman by Metallica
Nature Trail to Hell by Weird Al Yankovic
Anything horror and Halloween, really
Pet Semetery by the Ramones.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Going waaaay back. I love love love the Kay Star version of the Headless Horseman (over Bing! I know! She's just got a cool little swagger on this one.)






Second would be the Legend of Sleepy Hollow by the Monotones. I want to know who read "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" by Washington Irving and said, "man...this would be a perfect doo *** song... and it's gotta have some horns."  It seems so wrong but I like it.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

All of the above, plus:


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are truly awesome songs, Gobby! And the Louis Armstrong is great too, Paul.

Halloweenscreamqueen, I love your invite - Halloween and BBQ - can't get better than that.

The Halloween-related songs buzzing around in my head this week are these ones:


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> All of the above, plus:
> 
> ‪Halloween Invite 2008‬‏ - YouTube


Love this song! Who is the artist? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Like Halloweiner, I'm not sure where I'd even start. But I gravitate toward those albums of swing and big band music from the 20's - 50's.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Anything Elvira, Haunted House of Rock, A Nightmare on My Street, Phantom of the Opera by Nightwish, The Hearse Song or Worms Crawl In, Old Woman All Skin and Bones. i heard a rock version of the Headless Horseman theme on Rotting Fleh Radio. The list goes on. doe anyone listen to Music Choice Sounds of the Seasons? Around the fifteenth through Halloween night, they play everthing Halloween related. I wish mc had a moble app. Ps, The WitchQueenof New Orleans, and Maneter.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

One more thing, the entire REPO! Musical soundtrack. I think that during the month of October, and all nonstop on Halloween, radio statins should play this kind of music, about like Christmas. I mean, the only related songs I hear around that time on the radi are Maneater and Thriller. wacha think?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

There should totally be an all Halloween station. 103.1 Haunt U


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

talkingcatblues, we first heard Castin' My Spell on You on a Disney Halloween Sing-A-Long video, and we thought it was soooooo bad. The lyrics are so painful. We thought it was probably written for the show by the director's son on his lunch break.

THEN we heard the Johnny Otis version, and that ROCKS! (Even though he probably wrote it on his lunch break.) It's now a favourite.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Stephen Lynch's Halloween?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, we had Sounds of the Seasons on our cable package, and it was really cool around October and close to Halloween. I recorded several hours' worth on DVD to keep. Some really cool tunes, including many I didnt even know about.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> talkingcatblues, we first heard Castin' My Spell on You on a Disney Halloween Sing-A-Long video, and we thought it was soooooo bad. The lyrics are so painful. We thought it was probably written for the show by the director's son on his lunch break.
> 
> THEN we heard the Johnny Otis version, and that ROCKS! (Even though he probably wrote it on his lunch break.) It's now a favourite.


Sure, I'm not totally against painful lyrics.  I'd like to hear the Disney version though - I'll have to look for it online.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> Love this song! Who is the artist?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, George - I happen to know that song and it is here -

Amazon.com: Haunted Motel: Various Artists: Music

It's "Hillbilly Halloween" by Casper and the Ghost Ropers.

"Haunted Motel" by Suzy Elkins on that compilation is also fun. And "Zombie Rumble."


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks so much talkingcatblues !!! I'll have to get this...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

talkingcatblues said:


> I'd like to hear the Disney version though - I'll have to look for it online.


I don't know that you would. If I remember right, the song was performed by a crowd of 7 year-old distracted children. And they completely phoned in the performance. No. professionalism. at. all.  

TalkingCatBlues, you sure know your stuff! 

How about the Shrimpenstien theme song? It's a little like Monster Mash, but it's not Monster Mash. This is key!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

1. deads man party 

2. This is halloween

3 Halloween Michael myers theme

4. Lost Boys theme Cry little sister

5. Echo & The Bunnymen - The Killing Moon


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

this may earn me some enemies but.... I've seen 
"Anything by the Misfits" listed and "Halloween- Misfits" I semi-agree.
I must say though... I like AFI's cover of Halloween. 
I am surprised though that the specific song Halloween- from the Misfits or AFI isn't listed more often! Its grrreat!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I must agree on the AFI Halloween - a cover that sounds better than the original (in my opinion). I guess I'm just not a huge Misfits fan.


----------



## HorseFilms (Jul 19, 2011)

I generally listen to the Halloween soundtrack and anything by Type O Negative


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

At our house we love the classics listed here (my personal favorite is Thriller), but the CD's that we play from August-October are always from Nox Arcana and Midnite Syndicate--we have 7 from Nox Arcana and 4 Midnite Syndicate. They are the perfect mood setters, thought provokers and all-round awesome! We are pretty much vanilla pop/rock/top 40 peeps the rest of the year....................I like to save the darkness for the autumn 

Bella


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Love every song mentioned, don't care what genre - Rock, metal, punk, swing, jazz, folk, novelty, soundtrack, classical, don't care.

I've noticed that each year I find a new song I love.
In the past it has been songs like...
"Halloween" by Ministry
"Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo
"This is Halloween" Nightmare before Christmas Soundtrack,
etc..

This year, thanks to Halloweenradio.com, I've discovered that although I don't like every single song she does, I cannot stop humming this version of an old traditional by Kristen Lawrence.
There are two version, a 'Bare bones' version that clocks just over 4 minutes, and this one, the 'Dead Composers' version...


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Grim Grinning Ghosts-Disney
Broom With a View-Kristen Lawrence
Cats In the Catacombs-Kristen Lawrence
Flappy Bat-Kristen Lawrence
Skeleton In the Closet-Tommy Dorsey/ Louis Armstrong
Headless Horseman-Bing Crosby
Most Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana as well.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How did I not know Bing did that song?! I love Mr. Crosby!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> In the darkness - Molly Phillips (theme to Disney's So Weird)


I have the MP3 of that and enjoy listening to it from time to time. I would _love _to do a heavy metal cover of this song. I actually watched the show when it was on, too. (Until they got rid of Fi in exchange for Annie and the show ended up all light-hearted and even the sets and locations changed from being dark and spooky to light and fun colors. What were they thinking, seriously? Looking back on it, I think that change was the beginning of the horrible downfall of the Disney Channel.) 




MissMandy said:


> This is Halloween - movie version & as sung by Marilyn Manson


I like Manson's cover, although I'm typically not a fan of his.

For some of my favorites, check out my "Metal Songs and Videos for Halloween" thread. I am a metalhead, so most of my favorites will eventually end up in that thread.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I recently added the True Blood theme song to my list of favorites.


----------



## LadyJackOLantern (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh wow, so many great Halloween songs I have never even heard of, I'm definitely going to be adding to my playlist this October! 



spiderqueen said:


> I like Manson's cover, although I'm typically not a fan of his.


Same here! I first heard this cover two Halloween's ago, when my boyfriend included it on his Halloween party mix. Now it's one of my Halloween favorites. 

My absolute, all-time favorite Halloween/spooky song is "Bad Moon Rising" by CCR. I've loved that song since I was a kid and saw it as part of a Disney special.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello LadyJackOLantern! That's a classic tune! It's amazing how the stuff we saw when we were little sticks with us. (That's probably why I like the Sleepy Hollow tune so much.)

I'm gonna have to check out Kristen Lawrence.

I guess this one isn't real eclectic, but I think it kicks pretty hard. Lou Rawls cover of "Season of the Witch." It's long!


----------



## Trick or Treat (Aug 3, 2011)

The ones that come to mind right now are...

Don't Fear The Reaper
Monster Mash
Thriller


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i love the stephen Lynch and hillbilly halloween song, never heard those... ! so added them to my list...
i normally listen to Thriller, i put a spell on you, monster mash, theme songs for pet cemetary and other scary movies. Also Adams family.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

tweety16_6 said:


> Also Adams family.


*snap*snap*


----------

